# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Nova Disposição de tópicos em REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Olá Companheiros de RF

A cerca de 4 mêses foi colocada uma sondagem acerca da nova disposição dos vários forums em REEFFORUM. Houve algumas resistências, por parte de alguns membros mais veteranos, mas passados 4 mêses vai ser de novo lançada a votação a nova disposição para podermos tirar algumas conclusões.

Esta votação terá a particularedade de se tornar publica. Ou seja. Todos os membros poderão saber quem votou e onde.

Mais uma das nossas novas funcionalidades  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Com este modelo actual estou mais de acordo, com o anterior ( o após alteraçao) discordava completamente

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gilinho

Só não mudam os "Burros" para melhor muda-se sempre  :KnSourire28:  e se precisar-mos de mudar de novo (logo que seja para melhor) muda-se de novo.

Ora coloca lá o teu voto para vermos onde votastes.  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Gil Miguel

AHAHHAH  :Smile: 

è o seguinte: Existem 3 momentos, a 1ºfase, o modelo base do forum e que era o que mais gostei até agora, era bastante detalhado (nao demasiado na minha opiniao), era o formato mais indicado e adequado a um forum com esta especificidade, como sao os aquarios de recife.

Depois a 2º fase onde foi feita a 1º alteraçao, e que praticamente todos os posts eram colocados num so espaço. Para mim foi um grande erro, e sinceramente nao gostei, e manifestei-o claramente na altura   :SbRequin2: . Uma grande confusao, os topicos interessantes por vezes tornavam-se esquecidos só porque nao eram respondidos nalguns dias etc.

A 3º, que é a actual , traduziu-se numa melhoria bastante significativa em relação ao anterior, e acho o forum funcional, mas de qualquer maneira preferia o modelo inicial, era bastante mais facil de pesquizar e encontrar topicos, bem como escolher a localizaçao na colocaçao de topicos, estando todos os assuntos bastante bem organizados.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis Rosa


Chegastes a conhecer a disposição antiga de REEFFORUM?
Podias nos dizer algum forum onde aches que a disposição é a mais correcta?

Todas as opiniões são importantes para melhorar o nosso forum.

----------


## Luis Faustino

Pois para quem utiliza como browser o Mozilla Firefox continua na mesma.

 Vou continuar à espera de uma forma compativel para todos os browsers.

 Um abraço e continuação de bom trabalho

----------


## Luis Rosa

Olá,

Engraçado que o meu voto não foi para onde o meti eu não conheci este f´rum antes de qualquer mudança...... de facto só frequento agora este fórum porque participei, se não tivesse participado nunca o frequentaria, pois em firefox e uma total confusão.... os tópicos não abrem, o fórum não aparece etc etc 
Atenção que frequento mais vBulletin foruns por isso sei que a questão não é de incompatibilidades com o que quer que seija  :Cool:  

Vou dar a minha opinião pessoal, entrar num fórum e ver o que vejo automaticamente leva o pessoal novo a rejeitar o aspecto mais mecânico da coisa, se a apresentação fosse total com áreas e sub fóruns o aspecto seria mais saudável, mas é só uma opinião.

Quanto a pergunta que o Júlio me fez
Conheço 1 sim apesar de não ser de aquários é dos melhores na sua área, www.aquapc-forum.com

Cumps

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo Soares

Gostava que ouvir a tua opinião acerca do que achas ter piorado e que poderiamos fazer para melhorar

Obrigado

----------


## João Magano

Agora está bem melhor do que há 4 meses atrás, mas quanto a mim há 5 meses ainda estava melhor, gosto das coisas  "arrumadinhas"  :SbSourire2:  .

É importante dar resposta aqueles que pela diversidade de grandes temas, tem duvidas onde colocar novos tópicos, e não devemos ser autistas relativamente a novas propostas, pelo que a criação de um tópico mais generalista parece-me uma boa opção, quem tiver duvidas coloca o seu tópico na secção generalista e depois, se for o caso, alguém da equipa de manutenção do fórum se encarregará de colocar o tópico no lugar mais apropriado, esse papel "generalista" está a ser actualmente desempenhado pela categoria *Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento* mas "se fosse eu que mandasse"   :Whistle:   partia-o em 2, *Discussão Geral* e *Técnica e Equipamento*, e criava mesmo outra secção para os *DIY*.

O meu voto é em relação a versão actual, pois relativamente a de há 4 meses achei mesmo má.

----------


## Fernando Marques

Boas,

Acho sinceramente que uma área de DIY seria muito bem vinda.
Acho que iria trazer mais desafios e desenvolver este segmento.

Abraços,

Fernando

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá a todos
Acho muito boa a disposição do reefforum e com o novo programa deixei de ter dificuldades com o modzila em ver o fórum. Parabéns
Acho que também era bom haver um tópico sobre cavalos marinhos pois visto que cada vez mais há pessoas com cavalos marinhos e alguns com muito sucesso, que poderiam partilhar as suas experiências com os mesmos.
Um abraço

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Apesar de considerar que globalmente é positivo, existe uma área denimandad "Elogia o comprador/vendedor", que permite, sem qualquer averiguação da veracidade dos factos, que se lancem atoardas e ignominia sobre determinados membros, sem que quem o faz seja responsabilzado pelos actos que pratica.
Esta minha consideração é motivada por factos que estão por demais evidentes, e que já não vale a pena estar a contrariar ou desmentir pois o diz/responde não mais teria fim.
É uma área a merecer um pouco mais de atenção, penso eu!
Cumprimentos
Melo Ribeiro

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Júlio,
como não conheci a anterior disposição não me posso pronunciar sobre tal.
penso que esta está boa, no meu parco entender, claro
abraço
M. Faria

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva Júlio  :Olá:  

Apesar de ter votado na opção errada, pois não conheci a versão anterior, penso que sempre poderemos melhorar as coisas, não que seja ou tenha este fórum algo ruim, mas as novidades em informática vêm com uma velocidade incrível e penso que devemos acompanhar os avenços dela.

Me desculpe por ter votado errado, pois na  hora de efetuar meu voto não percebi que havia selecionado a opção que não era a condizente com a verdade, portanto, se puder trocar minha escolha (voto) fiques à vontade, tens minha completa autorização!

Abraços
Ricardo Lou

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,

Não sei se reparaste, mas esta votação tem mais de 2 anos!!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------

